# I'm afraid you don't know too much about that war



## karolmichalec

hello, my name is Karol and i study art at the university of Brighton.

I'm currently realising a project on IInd world war... the project constists of three posters, polish german and jewish - in each there's the same sentence - 'I'm afraid you don't know too much about that war' - in the languages of each poster. so in a conceptual way very difficult to understand for a regular british person, just like the second world war. 


I need a literal, handwritten trnaslation of that sentence in hebrew - if anyone could be kind enough to write it down on a piece of paper and take a photo of it, i would be more than grateful. i need it to be written down in handwriting as the font i used in two previous is handwiriting. Im worried i may not be able to copy the computer font! hebrew seems sooo complicated! 

thank you very very much for help and I promise to send copies of the three posters to whoever helps  x

Karol


----------



## origumi

Hi Karol,

By "Jewish" you may mean either Hebrew or Yiddish (which was the language of Polish Jews). I guess that you want Hebrew if you're in this forum. Attached is the sentence you want in a font that simulates handwriting. It's for masculine singular.


----------



## karolmichalec

hello, thank you. could you please attach same in a printing font? not sure if the one youve posted goes with the style of the posters ... it looks great, bit too modern tho  might just end up with the actual font.

thank you so much! yes hebrew is perfect, it's general and to comment on every jewish person's history.. yiddish would be too specific for the region.

thats great help. outcome soon x x x


----------



## origumi

Try this - three different fonts. Notice that it's worded from singular masculine to singular masculine (man to man). If you want it differently just ask.


----------



## karolmichalec

thank you so much! better get to work now


----------



## لنـا

Hi Karol,

Here's another suggestion of mine:

 handwriting

 printing font


----------



## ks20495

יותר מדי means "too much" -- as in "more than is needed." 

In the sentence that's being translated, "too much" is an idiom that means "a substantial amount". So, הרבה or כל כך הרבה should be used instead.


----------



## لنـا

Thank you! I thought it'd be better by using yoter miday.


----------



## Aoyama

Food for thought about this (sorry, I can't write Hebrew with this PC).
First, the initial sentence is : *I'm afraid you don't know too much about that war* (not_ I'm afraid you don't know too much about war_), which would be :
ani hoshesh (or hoshev) she einekha yodeha* arbe al milkhama hazot (also * ata lo yodeha in common speech, for a masculine subject/ at lo yodahat for feminine).
Now, the problem is "you don't know too much about", translated here as "you don't know much about". "You don't know too much about" is in fact a euphemism for "you know (close to) nothing about ...", so  I would translate this as :  ani hoshesh (or hoshev) she einekha yodeha* shum davar/klum al milkhama hazot.
Even "I'm afraid" could be rendered (here) as "Mefakhed ani she ...".


----------



## karolmichalec

too late now.. poster is done


----------



## karolmichalec

theres the hebrew one


----------



## Aoyama

It's a work of art. I still think that the Hebrew text could/should be corrected, but not vital.
The real "problem" is THAT war, which is absent here. You can understand easily the difference_, war in general , _and _that war in particular [the one that killed so many Jews] ..._


----------



## origumi

Nice work.

Aoyama, look again at the picture and think if anyone can doubt which war it is.


----------



## Aoyama

> Aoyama, look again at the picture and think if anyone can doubt which war it is.


Yes, but that is/was not the point. It says THAT war in English. The "obviousness" is present here in any language.
But saying "I'm afraid you don't know too much about that war" is different than 
"I'm afraid you don't know too much about war ". It could be "about _the_ war" (rendered in Hebrew as "al hamilkhama", but maybe a bit strange) ...


----------



## Shmuel_from_Israel

I think it's beautiful, as a native Hebrew speaker I can tell you the sentence is perfect; everyone who speaks just a little hebrew can understand it without any effort. There's no need to overthink "the war" or "too much". 

Karol, the language is flawless in your poster, no need to worry


----------

